# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Открытия

## Vanya

Какие группы, песни, альбомы вы открыли для себя в последнее время? Понравились или нет? Делимся ссылками

Вот, например, сравнительно недавно открыл для себя группу Creedence.
( [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] )


Creedence Clearwater Revival (сокращённо CCR, иногда - Creedence) — американская рок-группа, образовавшаяся в 1967 году и за пять лет существования добившаяся всемирного успеха и признания критиками. Creedence Clearwater Revival продали более 120 миллионов альбомов; более того, их пластинки продолжают расходиться в среднем двухмиллионным тиражом в год.

Старый добрый рок-н-ролл дурко

Любителям блюза тоже понравится

----------


## Irina

Я не так давно открыла для себя украинскую певицу по имени Гайтана. Она афро-украинка. Очень приятный голос и красивые клипы))

----------


## Vanya

> Я не так давно открыла для себя украинскую певицу по имени Гайтана


где-то чё-то слышал краем уха) но послушать чего то желания не возникло)
=
вот Satyrian - хороший индастриэл (или тип того), по крайней мере альбом Eternitas (2006 г.)

----------


## BiZ111

Открываю для себя пока новый жанр: Кантри  Вдохновили заечка Тейлор Свифт и конечно же Zac Brown Band

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Джоан Чендос Ба́эз* (_англ. Joan Chandos Báez; 9 января 1941, Нью-Йорк_) — американская певица и автор песен, исполняющая музыку преимущественно в стилях фолк и кантри, политическая активистка.

----------


## BiZ111

*Breaking Benjamin* (новый альбом)










:viannen_55::3656363::Laie_51:

----------

